# [Merged] T-Mac WTF?



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

What's wrong with him!? Is he hurt!? Did he quit!? WTF is going on with this dude!?

From what I see he's not putting in an ounce of effort. All he does is stand 30ft away from the basket and swing the ball once it comes his way. When I saw him open the door for Moon to dunk I stopped watching the game. I think I've just come across my lowest point ever since I started following basketball. He didn't even take a foul.

Something is just not right. Healthwise I think he's good, not 100%, but more than good enough to put up All-Star numbers. I think it's mental. I think we need to have him come off the bench and let Ron start. Whatever the reason is, he's not getting it done. He's playing like his contract is missing a digit. 

I hope Rafer(or Ron) smacks the **** outta him if he keeps putting up these bull**** games.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: T-Mac*

jdiggidy, now you can make your "Trade T-Mac" thread.

I didn't watch the game, but I'm reading everywhere that he quited last night. I'm getting sick of this guy.

Sit out till you're ****ing healthy!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: T-Mac*

They need to bench him, and start van wafer.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: T-Mac*

Blinebury: Sittin' On the Dock of the Bay

Feigen: McGrady mopes, then he and the Rockets surrender


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: T-Mac*

I've never been a part of the T-Mac bashing bandwagon, but this **** is ridiculous. But it's not him alone. While he stands out the most, the entire squad is playing like total feces. T-Mac needs to take control at times like this and lead by example. Yao can't do that, Artest can't, T-Mac can. Step the **** up or go cry in a corner.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: T-Mac*



Cornholio said:


> Blinebury: Sittin' On the Dock of the Bay
> 
> Feigen: McGrady mopes, then he and the Rockets surrender


As sad as this situation is, I agree with everything they said


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: T-Mac*

Yeah the TMAC situation is ridiculous. Wafer is a better player than TMAC right now.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: T-Mac*



> I hope Rafer(or Ron) smacks the **** outta him if he keeps putting up these bull**** games.


It's only a matter of time before Ron says something and then TMac will realize nobody is with him.



> jdiggidy, now you can make your "Trade T-Mac" thread.


I don't want to start it while I am angry. Tomorrow I will kick it off! :azdaja:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: T-Mac*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> I've never been a part of the T-Mac bashing bandwagon, but this **** is ridiculous. But it's not him alone. While he stands out the most, the entire squad is playing like total feces. T-Mac needs to take control at times like this and lead by example. Yao can't do that, Artest can't, T-Mac can. Step the **** up or go cry in a corner.


Me neither, it's because of T-Mac I became a Rockets fan.

But instead of taking the blame and saying he played like crap, he complains about not getting enough touches.

:mad2:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: T-Mac*



jdiggidy said:


> It's only a matter of time before Ron says something and then TMac will realize nobody is with him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to start it while I am angry. Tomorrow I will kick it off! :azdaja:


The reason I don't want to trade him is because we're lined up perfectly for 2010, and I don't think we can get anything that would improve the team until then. Also this is a very weak draft, weaker than the 06 draft, so draft picks are a waste IMO. I'd rather put him on a short leash so he can get his **** straight. If he pulls a Marbury I think we have enough veterans on the team to overcome that.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: T-Mac*

It's not as bad as you think!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: T-Mac*

wah wah wah blame the team and not yourself. Go figure. 

Youre washed up Tmac, maybe if you didnt shoot 3-15 or 2-something ever 10 games for the last 3 years then maybe you could have an argument.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: T-Mac*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> The reason I don't want to trade him is because we're lined up perfectly for 2010, and I don't think we can get anything that would improve the team until then. Also this is a very weak draft, weaker than the 06 draft, so draft picks are a waste IMO. I'd rather put him on a short leash so he can get his **** straight. If he pulls a Marbury I think we have enough veterans on the team to overcome that.


I say we eat it until after next year, then he can go where ever he wants. No need to trade him now, and only screw ourselves for for 2010. 

I say we sign Artest, rest Yao next year and try to keep a solid core. The grab a decent to big name FA and see what we can do then.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: T-Mac*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I say we eat it until after next year, then he can go where ever he wants. No need to trade him now, and only screw ourselves for for 2010.
> 
> I say we sign Artest, rest Yao next year and try to keep a solid core. The grab a decent to big name FA and see what we can do then.


Exactly. With all the Knicks hype, what is lost under the radar is the fact that we only have 2 guaranteed contracts past 2010; Yao and Shane. We have a solid team as it is even without T-Mac. What's available in 2010 is far better than any peanuts we get if we make a trade.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Seriously WTF is up with T-mac.*

I would have posted this thread earlier but I was out of town for my winter break but to be more specific I went to Toronto for my break and I attended the Raptors/Rockets game.

I went into the stadium expecting a win for the Rockets but I came out with disappointment from T-mac. Watching T-mac live being a lazy *** hurt a lot especially when your wearing his jersey. I couldnt help but think that something personal must have happened to T-mac cause he was just out of it and I noticed right *before the end of 3rd quarter he was already on the bench.* That kind of infuriated me cause now im starting to lose all hope on T-mac. Seriously T-mac needs to show at least a little bit of effort and I personally think his teammates should step up and say something to him cause we are never going to win with him being like this.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Seriously WTF is up with T-mac.*

he was injured, and he peaked years ago, what surprises you?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Wtf?*

UGH so let me guess. He chooses to play against Philly, but then not against Boston...



> With a day off Sunday and a practice today, guard Tracy McGrady is expected to play Tuesday at Philadelphia rather than Wednesday in Boston in his plan to play one game in each back-to-back.
> 
> However, coach Rick Adelman said no decision had been made but that the changing lineups have been difficult.
> 
> “We have two days off, but I think we have to look at our whole situation,” Adelman said. “It’s starting to wear, too, on the guys. We never know who will play and who won’t play. I think that’s been unsettling.”


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6194095.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Wtf?*



OneBadLT123 said:


> UGH so let me guess. He chooses to play against Philly, but then not against Boston...


He decides which games to play with Adelman and the trainers.

It would be better if he doesn't play at all.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> The reason I don't want to trade him is because we're lined up perfectly for 2010


Everyone keeps talking about 2010 and all the cap space we will have to sign another big star. You guys are way more loyal fans than me. I am not ready to sit through the next 47games of this season and a full 82 game season next year with TMac acting the way he is.

This is classic TMac, choosing which games to play in and which ones not to. He quit on his team! Excuses, Excuses. The thing that disappoints me the most is that he is at the end of his career. I would rather have two more second tier stars than I would him at this point.

He can't go for 25 or 30a night anymore so why not get some guys that are capable of scoring 25 every other night just like him? At least those guys want to be out there. Give me two second tier guys that can score the ball like Battier plays defense.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

He is not really on the same side with fans right now. I hope he can prove us wrong. He hasn't proved he is a winner yet.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Everyone keeps talking about 2010 and all the cap space we will have to sign another big star. You guys are way more loyal fans than me. I am not ready to sit through the next 47games of this season and a full 82 game season next year with TMac acting the way he is.
> 
> This is classic TMac, choosing which games to play in and which ones not to. He quit on his team! Excuses, Excuses. The thing that disappoints me the most is that he is at the end of his career. I would rather have two more second tier stars than I would him at this point.
> 
> He can't go for 25 or 30a night anymore so why not get some guys that are capable of scoring 25 every other night just like him? At least those guys want to be out there. Give me two second tier guys that can score the ball like Battier plays defense.


We're not getting two 2nd tier stars for him unless they're on very long contracts and are proving to be albatrosses for their respective teams. Believe it or not, T-Mac is not an albatross. Our lux tax hit is minimal at best. Adding two second tier players will become a huge albatross especially for an owner who is already playing it cheap(as proven with the near debacle with Mutombo).

All Adelman has to do is bench his *** when he acts up.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> We're not getting two 2nd tier stars for him unless they're on very long contracts and are proving to be albatrosses for their respective teams.


I don't know if that is necessarily true. Long contracts yes but, it could just be that the teams these guys play for just aren't winning either. Take the Bulls, Hawks, and Trailblazers for example. The Hawks and Trailblazers are loaded with talent and are finally winning. The Bulls have had alot of talent for several years now and are nowhere near winning.

I would be fine with picking up a Deng/Hinrich/Gordon combination for TMac/Head. Houston would then need to make some other deals because of the redundencies at postions. Maybe we could then package ups some other players for a guy like Redd.

I'm just venting like a muthafu right now. If you notice, I have not busted out the "Trade TMac Now" thread which I have been given clearance for by Cornholio yet. Regardless of whether we win or not, if TMac keeps playing like crap and continues not to take responsibliity you will see that thread pop up!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *McGrady becomes his own worst critic*
> 
> The criticism, Tracy McGrady said, never bothered him. This was different.
> 
> ...





> But friends have kept McGrady informed about criticism from fans and media.
> 
> “People tell me,” he said, with emotion filling his voice. “They know how I eat that up. They know how I take that all in and use it as motivation. I’ve never been a guy to be criticized and go home and go in my closet and boo-hoo cry. I was criticized when I was a young fella coming into this league, criticized by my own coach (Butch Carter), saying I wouldn’t last three years in this league.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6195787.html

I hope this is more than just words.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I hope this is more than just words.


Exactly! I read it too, now what is he going to do about it?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm treating this like a woman who says she's done playing games and wants a good man..... none of it means **** unless I see it on a consistent basis.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want to see him come back. But he has shown no motivation.


----------

